
Doctors recommend different treatments for patients than for themselves (2011) - bookofjoe
https://jamanetwork.com/journals/jamainternalmedicine/fullarticle/227069
======
bookofjoe
Related:>When doctors become patients

[https://www.nytimes.com/2011/09/03/opinion/when-doctors-
beco...](https://www.nytimes.com/2011/09/03/opinion/when-doctors-become-
patients.html?ref=todayspaper)

